# want to carp



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi I'm mostly a bass angler i would love to fish for carp on my local lake Turkeyfoot. I dont know anything about carp at all so any imput will be helpful. I fish from shore and have seen many carp in spring in the shallow waters.

rods i have are

8'6" ultra light with 6# test

7' med/heavy baitcaster lure wieght 3/8-11/2 once and a Ambassaduer C4 with no line but i may put 14-17 pound test on it

7'6" heavy Baitcaster lure wieght 3/8-2 once with a Quantom Energy PT 761 with 12# test on it for early spring the once the weeds grow in i will put 50/12 power pro on it


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

WOW thanks for all the freakin help i glad i asked for help on fishing for carp because all the information i have got is so usefull i mean i can do alot with 























































































for help


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi GoneFishin....I was just getting ready to respond to your first post...then read your second post.... Some of us work and most of us don't get on here everyday. So sometimes, just as in fishing.... a bit of patience comes in handy.

Regarding which of your combo's to use...I'd feel comfortable using any of them except for the ultra light...and might even use that depending on the type of water I was fishing and the size fish I expected to catch.

I'd probably start by using a sinker that gets me out as far as the water I'm fishing requires...and use a #4 or #6 hook with sweetcorn hooked on it.

I'll be glad to answer any other questions you may have....and also want to point out that the few carpers that do frequent this forum...have posted tons of information for you to read if you're interested....please take the opportunity to go through the permanently pinned threads up above and also go back through the last months worth of posts and you'll have quite a bit of info. 

Glad to hear you're interested in carping...fire away with any questions...I won't lose my patience with you....but, my responses won't be immediate as I only get on here a couple times a week. 

Good fishing to ya.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Would also like to invite you to come out and do some carp fishing with us...in my signature below are two links that'll give you some dates and places we get together...always a lot of fun....and a lot of helping hands. The first one coming up that I think you'd really enjoy is in March...it's the Video Day we have every year...guys bring new gear and baits to show and tell as well as show some videos on carp fishing. Always a good time...hope to see ya there or on the bank some time this year. Good fishing to ya.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Gonefishing,are you from the Manchester south of 
Akron,near Nimmisila?


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah sorry about that post i was mad about smething else and i came on and well i'm sorry 

yes PAYARA that is exactly were i live my dad actualy lives like 1/2 mile up the road from nimisila on west nimisila road


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

again i would like to say sorry and buckeye bob thanks for all help 

what would an adverage size carp be on most lakes?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Gone-I have fished for carp in the local lakes(Portage,Nimmisila,
ect,ect)for good number of years now.The tackle you discribe will
be suitable on most of the local lakes,to an extent.You mention 
Turkeyfoot inparticular?If your looking to catch ALOT of carp,
then I suggest fishing other waters.But if your willing to spend
MANY hours,days,weeks,for the chance of a single specimen of
size,then Turkeyfoot is for you.The lake IS the probably the most
challengeing water I have fished for carp.It took me over 6 months
to land a single fish from the lake,but when I finally got on them
for that brief 2-3 hr bite I landed 4 fish over 20lb including my
PB.That was over 2 and half years ago and I have NEVER once
witnessed a single specimen since!

The carp kill off that TF had in late summer/fall of '04 did not 
help matters,and the weed growth this lake experiences every 
year makes fishing the in best swims almost impossible.I have 
studied this lake for years.Know of every possible shorefishing location,depth,weedbed,substrate,notable features.

I make rounds to the lake at least 3 times aweek looking for carp.
The only way one will have big success on this water IS through 
hard work and alot of time!This goes for all the lakes conected by 
channel.

Your tackle should do fine,there is alot of people in the area who
fish for carp with the same sort of gear.Use simmple rigging and
you should have NO problems catching fish.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

PAYARA do you fish from a boat on turkeyfoot or from shore?

If you fish from a boat and luanch from the portage lakes state park on Manchester road when you launch if you would take a left away from the main lake or any other lake and head back into a bay(may be whats its called not sure). in the spring this is were i see alot of carp they all are spawning and i have seen some from my guess 20+ most were true carp others were KOI.

if you fish from shore its a little complicated to tell you exactly were this spot is.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Average size will vary from lake to lake but I'd say for the most part....10 lbs is a good average...some smaller...some larger. In most instances the less carp you see or catch will yield the larger fish...so there's a trade off...numbers vs size. Not always the case...but, normally. Also...various parts of a lake will hold different size fish. If you fish one spot on the lake and catch a bunch of 8 lbr's....a move to a different part of the lake could yield you larger or in some cases smaller fish. The best time to scope out a lakes population and size of carp is the spring...and in the shallow parts of the lake...pre-spawn and spawn. Observing will tell you a lot about the lake and it's carp population. Then it's up to you whether you want to go in search of the larger fish and catch fewer...or just enjoy having your rod bent by a bunch of 10 lbrs....which can be a bunch of fun and wear you out. Some folks get disappointed with 10 lbrs...but, when you consider the size of most other fish angled for....10 lbrs ain't bad at all. Just all in what makes you happy.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks for the help yeah two spots i normally fish for bass i have seen carp one has alot and are probably around 10 pounds(or may be smaller/larger don't know how to guess size on carp) the other i have seen monsters but they are few and far between. also would a good catfishing spot make a good carp spot because i know of a few awesome catfishings spots


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Some folks would say carp and cat don't co-habitate...but, some of the best catfishing results I've had were while fishing for carp...my personal experience is that a good fishing hole draws fish...of all kinds. I've caught nothing but carp from one place one day...and the next day, same spot, caught nothing but cats...and on the 3d day caught both. So I'd say...if you know of a place that holds fish...and there's carp around...they'll be in there too. Carp are patrollers...and most of the time they patrol pretty much the same route and know where the food is....chumming a spot on a regular basis is a good way to give them a "new" spot to include in their daily patrol of feeding areas. An example...whenever I go to a new lake for the first time...I like to go to the local park...and carp fish where people throw in bread to the ducks. This is usually a good spot to catch carp...and it's a great place to talk to the kids who have fished all over the lake and can steer you to others.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Also...boat launch areas....at night...after the boating traffic has died down. Watch those boaters while they're waiting for the trailer to back in...all kinds of worms, minnows, bread and other food items go over the side.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Gone--Thats the thing,I havent seen any carp spawing in TF
in 3yrs.I use to see carp spawn in all sorts of areas of TF and
the other lakes(connected by channel).Some of the best spots
to watch them,was Old State Park and the 'back' waters just
right of the New State Park launch ramp.I ussually make my 
way back through the brush/woods,ect and walk that whole
bank looking for carp spawing(in the right times of course).
I havent spotted ANY in 3yrs,when I have in the other lakes!
Iam guessing the spot your refering to is near the entrance
to Mud Lake?

The average size of carp In Turkeyfoot is,to me, UNKNOWN!!!
I have had 4 fish from the lake better than 20lb.I have seen
carp I know where over 30lb in the water.I know or and have 
seen pictures of a good number of 30s which were caught/shot.
And know of at least a half dozen fish topping 40lb to have been
had since the mid '60s.A 39lb+ and 40+ have been witnessed by
a CAG member in person!I just recently found out about another
legit 30 that came from the lake in 1994!.I personally have not
heard of any catches of 30-40lb+ fish from the connected lakes
in around 6 years.The last 40+ was said to be had in Cottage 
Grove Lake,early '99.Are these biggies still there?I don't know
but I intend to find out,in time! :B Accually catching a 35+
from TF or anyone of the Portage Lakes is my life goal!


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

yes your "back waters" is were i'm talking about and last year they were spawning all over the place in the very very very back of it


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

REALLY? thats great news!About what dates was the spawning
taking place?Iam ALL over that place from mid May to late June!
But perhaps the fish moved in for a number of days or hours?Iam 
sure you witnessed this from a boat?How thick was the weed at 
that time?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob...bravo..."Some folks would say carp and cat don't co-habitate"
I will only say SMALL carp will NOT hold in a spot where BIG flathead catfish live...as they are a Flatheads meal.

2 of my 30+ lb. carp from the Scioto r. have come from a 25 ft deep hole that we flathead fished for 9-10 years....the number of flatheads over 20+ lbs. in this hole is mind boggling...along with many 30+ lb flatheads too....our best night (Dave & I) was 17 flatheads on the bank from 18 lbs. to 30 lbs. and we lost just as many cats to unseen snags.

This means that the carp that also want to live in this prime deep pool must be big...or fall prey to a big cat.

This hole also holds some BIG Buffalo carp..ive had both common & buffalo carp roll over my chum that easily go 40-45+ lbs. Ive seen them many times. 
This is the same spot we used to carp fish during the day..then just before night fall, we'd bring in the carp gear and put out the flathead gear and large live baits. Normally the night time carp bite dies off very quickly as the flatheads start to move...then the carp push up stream to shallower faster waters for safety.

Thats why i personally think the BEST big carp waters are the ones that produce big flatheads and big musky...natural population control by them eating all the smaller carp. Giveing more room to let the larger carp grow big.

Scott


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

scott, that would explain the size of the carp in waters such as WB and Milton, but what about Pymy? not sure if you've fished this, But I've always wondered why there is a plethura of small carp in here. I agree with your thoughts in theory though, just a little curious.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

John, ive never heard about Pymy have'in any LARGE flathead catfish or Musky in it? If the lake indeed holds flatheads and musky..but they are not BIG ones and very few of them...then maybe they cant eat any carp over say 2 lbs or very many of them?
Plus maybe Pymy is not that furtile enough to sustain BIG carp and will only produce stunted growth small carp.
Most good carp waters are DEEP, cool, clear, fertile lakes...not shallow, over silty, hot temp. lakes.

Lakes like Peidmont, Senneca, Clendening, Tappan...mostly the Muskigum Watershed lakes are the waters im talking about..plus a few others in that chain.

I'll be exploring some of these Eastern lakes next season and can better look into this Carp-Cat connection.

Scott


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

pymy has large muskie in it, 40+lbs probably bigger. as for the cats, probably don't have those, but they stock the muskie aggresively. pymy does have deep water there, i belive 40+feet and it is fertile. I'm thinking that the spillway may have something to do with it, but who knows. what do you think greg?


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

wow some monster muskies


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I have fished ALL the Muskingum water shed lakes,except
Seneca and ALL the carp caught(not just by me) are small!
I mean caught rakes of carp and never had fish over 15lb!
In All of the lakes i have fished In that watershed!I know
a guy who owns a cabin on Clendening and has fished the
lake 30+ yrs for carp and has says he cant remember the
last 20lb carp hes encounterd from that lake.This is a lake
with massive flatheads.And alot of them.Don't know what
it means,but it makes me lean to my old theory of ''you 
cant place BIG Flatheads and BIG carp in the same bag!''
The species are TOTALY different!I mean a 30lb flat
can be found in ALL SORTS of waters in OH.From small
creeks to massive lakes.In fact they are very common!
How common is a 30lb carp in ANY water in Ohio?

Now,for Pyma.The lake is absolutly infested with small carp!
But there are populations of massive muskie,walleye,bass!
I don't know why this lake is so over-run with carp,how
it got started,ect.Carp were bred here for years,so it
may have something to do with it?But there are some 
BIG carp in Pyma though.They just seem to be found
around that spillway!The odds of ever finding large carp
in numbers from Pyma or any of the Musk. water shed lakes
is remote,IMO due to the size of the waters and the stocks
of carp?Perhaps harvesting carp led to the infestation,by 
opening too many doors for small fish to thrive,once the 
larger fish were removed?I don't think this lake was ever 
hit by a virus,ect???

Same can be said about Misquito.This lake has a big
population of predatory fish,including the largest flatheads
you will find in the NE!Yet the carp run mega small!Theres
some factors such as disease that could of played a role
in this,but what is the reason for it????who knows???
West Branch,Atwood,Leesville,ALL the same IMO!

Another word about the Musk water shed lakes.I havent
seen one yet that could be considered clear!Deep, yes!
Fertile???If you ask me I wouldn't say very?But I don't
know?I mean most think the Great Lakes are highly
fertile,and that is false!Test show the entire system
to be in the low-end fertility,overall.But yet produce
massive carp in number?Who knows for sure though.
I would like to see some fertility tests on the MWS
lakes.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

PAYARA check you PM box


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

> ''you
> cant place BIG Flatheads and BIG carp in the same bag!''


I thought the exact opposite. I figured that the flatheads would deplete the smaller fish leaving only bigger fish. This is how Pine Hill works, I think. It was an old paylake and has more than a couple big flatheads in it. I have yet to catch a carp under 6 pounds out of the bigger pond there, and most of the fish are in the mid to upper teen range.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim,I can be argued from that side as well.I mean what
Iam saying is not fact just an observation.Anyway,I am
not sure exactly how much it really is that Flatheads 
eat!How much DO they really eat?And how many 
Flatheads dose it take to keep a carp population in 
check,esspecially in a very large lake where they 
are greatly out numbered by carp.I would be more
inclined to believe that predation(sp) from muskies
and bass,even gar would be MUCH higher than could
could ever be from catfish.For one Flathead(esspecially
big ones)are clumsy predators.Flatheads do not eat very
often(slow digestive system).They may be known to 
take on alot of food,ect.But they only eat a portion 
of it,the rest is spit up.And alot of what they take IS
already dead!And before I hear''Flatheads are out and
out Piscavores,only take live food''.I say nonsence!
They are ambush predators (have a preferance of live 
foods)but will take what is in front of them dead or 
alive!

A small pond with a healthy stock of Flatheads could be 
understable.If you had a 10 acre lake with a modest carp
population and maybe 30 or so 30lb+Flatheads,it may be 
possible in time to eat enough carp,and raise the average 
size of the carp?But it surely could not be the same situtaion 
on a 2000+ acre lake,that is infested with carp?
But It IS impossible to ''do math'' on something
like that?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

BTW-Iam also inclined to believe that there could
accually be more damage done to flathead populations
by carp and the other way around.Consider the masses
of hungry carp that trample through the flathead spawning
ground/nests!I mean flatheads,at least in OH lakes are NOT
a very prolific species to begin with?


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

opps maybe i should have not asked that question


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Gonefishing..its all good, Greg has his veiws on this topic and feels strongly about them..cant ever fault anyone for their beliefs.


Greg, I agree that on a large body of water as in a big lake that has a large population of carp with a small population of flatheads, no real dent will be put in the carp numbers. 
Now on a river that is just as infested with flatheads as it is carp..the numbers do keep in check. On the sections i fish on the Scioto r. there are far more flatheads catfish than channel cats..this keeps carp, buffalo and other "bottom" feeder species in check. In certain sections where this is the case, we hardly ever catch a carp under 10 lbs. with the avg. going closer to 15-18 lbs.

Now on waters your talking about that hold say 10,000 carp...and only 500 flatheads..its a little unbalanced and would not make much of a dent on the carp avg. size or numbers at all.
So on that note, to grow large carp it falls back to the quality of the water.ie. fertile, plenty of good food, lots of room to grow, ect. when numbers of large prefators are not in the equation.

Scott


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what are the top predators in the Larry? aren't there big muskie?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, very large Musky and Pike...but the main reason their carp grow to a large avg. size is the large body of water, deep, cool and lots of food....plus i know bowfishing is big up that way..might even be because of the saltwater farther north on that system...i know carp grow big and do well in "brackish" water systems.



Scott


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

what lake has the pike and muskie in it that you guys are talking about


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

The St. Lawrence Seaway.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

o were is that at i have heard of it but i dont know were it is


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Its the boarder of NY and Canada.Flows North East out of
Lake Ontario to the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

o ok yeah now if i woud have thought about that for two seconds i would i figure it was part of the great lakes


----------

